# Bronze smokey eyes



## OliveButtercup (Oct 8, 2005)

This is my first tutorial, and I took a million pictures because I wasn't exactly sure which steps were vital and which weren't.  Here we go!






MAC bronzing powder in bronze
NARS torrid
MAC stereo rose skinfinish
UD chopper e/s
MAC mulch e/s
MAC black tied e/s
NARS black mascara
NARS turkish delight l/g
Sephora bronzing brush
Some cheapo blush brush
eyelash curler
MAC CCB in dusk
MAC brushes #228, 213, 224, 242
And ignore the Maybelline liquid liner which somehow found its way into the picture, though I do often use it to finish off a look but didn't this time.

I can't believe I'm actually posting this picture on the internet....





I apply my concealer with MAC brush #242





I blend it all with a sponge





I use my big Sephora bronzing brush and get some MAC bronzing powder





And then blend it all over my face!





I heat my e/l curler up with the blowdryer, and curl my eyelashes now because I don't want the e/l curler messing up my e/s, haha





I get some MAC CCB in Dusk and apply it over the eyelid area, anywhere where I'm going to be applying e/s













I load up my MAC brush #213 with UD chopper





I pack the UD chopper all over my eyelid, avoiding the outer corners





I then pick up some MAC black tied e/s on my 224 brush





and blend it into the outer V





This is how it looks now, unblended:









I wipe my 224 brush off, and load it up with MAC mulch e/s





and I apply the mulch completely over the black tied, and blending it into the Chopper









I blend everything with the 224 brush and also my finger, making sure there are no visible "seams" between the 3 different e/s





I line my lower lashline with Mulch, using brush #228





I should look like this now:





I take my MAC brush #316 (which is actually technically a lip brush) and dip it in water, and load it up with MAC black tied e/s.  I use this to line the top and bottom








and I blend it on the bottom with a q-tip





I then apply about 53462356 coats of NARS mascara, but I lost the picture for this step, whoops.

I load up my blush brush with NARS torrid and apply it in the hollows of my cheeks





And then apply stereo rose skinfinish onto the apples





I blend it all together with my hand, and then it should look like this:




This process both contours and highlights the cheekbones at the same time.

I apply NARS turkish delight l/g (somewhere between here I did my hair, haha)





AND I'M FINALLY DONE!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Oct 8, 2005)

that is stunning. absolutely stunning. Your blending is impeccable and the colors look amazing on you. Also your cheek tecnique kicks.  
I wish chopper looked that hot on me! It was basically bright orange on my lids. But I will try this look maybe with YDK, which is a more flattering shade on me, yet still in the same generl vein.


----------



## OliveButtercup (Oct 8, 2005)

Thank you!  It's all about finding colors that flatter you.  I know not everyone can wear these colors I used but I thought at least the technique could be copied and modified.  I love YDK as well.


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 8, 2005)

wow mama!! you are one really really hot chick! thanks for this tutorial!! i love it! just one little question: does it help to heat up the eyelash curler?? is it a special one that has to be heated up or is it a plain one?? my eyelashes are the bitchiest things ever and will never curl no matter what i do with them first!! they are also very fragile too, so i'm scared heating might be too harsh for them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But yea, excellent skills you got there girl!


----------



## OliveButtercup (Oct 8, 2005)

I have a regular eyelash curler (Maybelline) and i use the blow-dryer on it for maybe 5-10 seconds.  I think it definately makes a huge difference.  It's very important that you TEST the metal on YOUR HAND FIRST before putting it onto your eye.


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 8, 2005)

ooohh!! thanks heaps!! i'm gonna try it... hoepfully i will still have lashes coming out of it!! lol.  once again, thanks heaps for this stunning tutorial!


----------



## gis08 (Oct 8, 2005)

gorgeous!! great tutorial


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 8, 2005)

a billion thanks! I'm sure a lot of ladies were hoping you'd do a tutorial!


----------



## souraznhunnie (Oct 8, 2005)

wow, you are GORGEOUS!


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 8, 2005)

I am sooo glad you did this tutorial!!! I always see your pics on MUA and you are just gorgeous! Also your style and application are something I really admire. Please post as many of these as possible so that we can learn more from you


----------



## AprilBomb (Oct 8, 2005)

That was a really well done tutorial!  Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are gorgeous.


----------



## mel0622 (Oct 8, 2005)

i like it, i like it, haha your gorgeous!


----------



## CaramelKiss (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow, gorgeous. Great tutorial!


----------



## lover* (Oct 8, 2005)

Gorgeous look.  You're beautiful!


----------



## supko (Oct 8, 2005)

brava!  your no m/u picture is as gorgeous as your m/u pics, I swear!  I like how you use the Mulch e/s over the Dusk plus Black Tied -- for me, Mulch only ever shows on me if I use it over a darker base.  I will have to try this combination out soon!


----------



## Incus (Oct 8, 2005)

oh my flipping god- you look stunning in that!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love mulch eye shadow and wear it every day, but have never thought about blending it (mainly because I'm too scared too lol- knowing me, I'll get it all wrong!). You have a very similar eye shape to me and general skin tone... I reckon I might steal this look from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for that brilliant tutorial!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Oct 9, 2005)

You look so adorable applying torrid, and this look is so sexy. You are absolutely gorgeous I'm gonna try this out tomorrow!


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 9, 2005)

Ugh I love this look I gotta get mulch now!


----------



## veilchen (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow, you look really amazing! Love the bronzy smokey eyes!! And I really have to try to use the 316 for lining - your line is so perfect!!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 9, 2005)

you're so pretty...and i love the makeup...nice tutorial!


----------



## foreveratorifan (Oct 9, 2005)

great tutorial!


----------



## breathless (Oct 10, 2005)

perfect tutorial! one that i'm definatly going to use in the extremely near future! okay. tomorrow. i love this technique!


----------



## Henna (Oct 10, 2005)

Me likey!  Thanks for the lesson...gotta try that look!


----------



## xoKVox (Oct 10, 2005)

this has to be one of my favorites

you did a really good job your eyes sparkle

you r gorgeous!

<3


----------



## mooracr03 (Oct 11, 2005)

You're gorgeous with and without m/u!  Love the bronze


----------



## trixibella (Oct 11, 2005)

Beautiful!! You're absoloutly stunning!! 
I'm going to try the blush technique!!


----------



## angelwings (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you for doing that, it is fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're sooo pretty and full of talent


----------



## capytan (Oct 11, 2005)

Thankyou so much for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so lemming NARS turkish delight right now. You're gorgeous!


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm going to have to practice this...thanks for the excellent tutorial!


----------



## CWHF (Oct 14, 2005)

This is beyond awesome.  Great tutorial---I'm definitely going to try this!


----------



## LunaY (Oct 15, 2005)

*Beautiful!*

Well, it's official. I now must buy Black Tied and attempt to recreate this look. Thanks for the detailed tutorial! It looks amazing.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 15, 2005)

whoa nelly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  stunning! just stunning! love it!


----------



## Julez (Oct 18, 2005)

You've totally convinced me to buy NARS Turkish Delight l/g!

You're gorgeous and your eyes look amazing, I'm gonna do this look as I have many bronzey colors


----------



## addicted*to*MAC (Oct 19, 2005)

you are stunning <3
xxx


----------



## Peaches (Oct 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julez* 
_You've totally convinced me to buy NARS Turkish Delight l/g!_

 
I bought it too! I love the colour. Looks more of a candy pink on me though because my lips are very pinky red naturally.


----------



## anniewayz (Oct 30, 2005)

Oooh I want more tutorials from you!


----------



## cherripi (Nov 9, 2005)

Beautiful


----------



## SilsbeeKei (Nov 10, 2005)

Wow
Thanks for sharing


----------



## devin (Nov 10, 2005)

that is so pretty! i love those colors, they are some of my favorites. you look beautiful!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 11, 2005)

AWESOME.  Great tutorial!!


----------



## User34 (Nov 11, 2005)

Luv it! and thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Nov 16, 2005)

love it. it suits you really wel. very detailed tutorial thankyou


----------



## Patricia (Nov 16, 2005)

i adored this! i'm so gonna try to recreate it!

you are by far one of the best girls in here, i used to be a lurker of your looks @ MUA but i prefer to see them here!


----------



## HappyHannah (Nov 17, 2005)

This is such a pretty look and you are beautiful! I've been thinking about getting the Nars Orgasm l/g that comes in the set w/ the blush, how do you like the nars l/g?


----------



## Lollie (Nov 17, 2005)

I think I love you!
Thanx so much!


----------



## superzosh (Nov 17, 2005)

Holy Crap!! You look so beautiful! Before and after! Thanks for the tutorial!

xo


----------



## bebixlove (Nov 17, 2005)

those colors are perfect for you


----------



## Beautiful1 (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh My Goodness I Am About To Pass Out I Am Soooo Loving These Tutorials Oh Boy Is The Color Printer At Work Going To Get A Good Work Out Tomorrow LOL.


----------



## user46 (Nov 22, 2005)

so beautiful. i'm gonna try this out as soon as my collection gets bigger, lol


----------



## tehmimo (Nov 27, 2005)

zomg! You're resulting picture looks like Sandra Bullocks! (yes it's a compliment) x3 pretty!


----------



## mona (Dec 3, 2005)

u r gorgeous! a fantastic look! thanks for a great tutorial!!


----------



## princess_leah (Dec 3, 2005)

You're very talented!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gliter (Dec 3, 2005)

ii must say i love those colors on you and i luv nars, my fav is the orgasam lipgloss but that one looks good to, i might have to go get it =]


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh my gosh!!! I freaking love this!


----------



## thesweetlove (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for posting! I have been wondering forever how to get this type of look.


----------



## pekita (Dec 11, 2005)

lovely look!!


----------



## MACAHOLiC (Dec 23, 2005)

that looks GORGEOUS


----------



## Princess Shin (Dec 25, 2005)

wow!! gorgeous!! love it!! =)


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 8, 2006)

You're so pretty. I have to try this look.


----------



## Monalisa (Jan 8, 2006)

You're so gorgeous and these colors look great on you! Thanks for a great tutorial!!


----------



## Darleene (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thank you!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 8, 2006)

Lovely tutorial, very helpfull.


----------



## black_crx (Jan 9, 2006)

You and your smokey eyes.. what a dream-team!! Great tutorial, thank you!


----------



## Bjalla (Jan 9, 2006)

Thank you for this great tutorial!


----------



## sayna (Jan 18, 2006)

the colors look amazing on you. thanks for the tutorial!!


----------



## SexyKitty (Jan 18, 2006)

You do the best makeup. I wish I could do mine that nice. Your gorgeous!


----------



## Showtime (Jan 24, 2006)

Iim going to try this. Thanks.


----------



## snj (Jan 28, 2006)

wow.. gorgeous..


----------



## semarie (Jan 29, 2006)

absolutely stunning!  I'm inspired to try this look!


----------



## kiluna (Jan 30, 2006)

that's simply amazing, you look stunning!!


----------



## Cassalou (Feb 4, 2006)

Gorgeous! I think I'm going to try to recreate this for my next night on the town!


----------



## hlj519 (Feb 6, 2006)

Very pretty!  Great job!


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 7, 2006)

fab tutorial really great


----------



## x-bebe (Feb 7, 2006)

that's sooo pretty! thanks for the tutorial, i wanna try it now


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow, this is beautiful. I think I need to think about mulch being my next purchase! Inspiring


----------



## star1692 (Feb 12, 2006)

OMG girl you eyes look amazing!!! I just wish I had half the skill to be able to apply mine like that!


----------



## carinapieries (Feb 13, 2006)

Absolutely stunning! I wish I had your skills too girl!


----------



## kirstetten (Feb 15, 2006)

That is so pretty, I have UD Chopper in my pallette but it looks so orange on my pale skin!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 17, 2006)

wow that looks amazing! you are very talented, are you a makeup artist?


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

niceee! great tutorial!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 10, 2006)

looks great


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Mar 11, 2006)

this tutorial is amazing i love it


----------



## hotti82 (Mar 11, 2006)

Beautiful!!! I'm doing browns today I think!


----------



## chloechoo (Mar 17, 2006)

Thank you so much for this tutorial!


----------



## ytneluk (Mar 17, 2006)

*Ohhh My God*

You are ugly,please stop
Why you are people lie?to her?
Go to:
http://p102.ezboard.com/fbeautybuzzfrm1?page=1

and:

http://www.makeupalley.com/

ohh my GOD


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Mar 18, 2006)

what is ur coloring girl (MAC????))?? that's tutorial is awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## islandblossom (Mar 27, 2006)

wow i liked this tutorial the best! grat job and thanks for taking the time to post it.


----------



## theriverjordan (Mar 27, 2006)

This is my fave tutorial. you look STUNNING!


----------



## xtracute (Mar 28, 2006)

Gosh, you have the most gorgeous eyes! You're so cute! Great tutorial as well


----------



## xtracute (Mar 28, 2006)

Gosh, you have the most gorgeous eyes! You're so cute! Great tutorial as well


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 31, 2006)

very nice tutorial


----------



## DiamondGal (Jun 3, 2006)

This is a great tut w/fabulous colors!! You are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## glamvixen (Jun 3, 2006)

you look beautiful! thanks for such an awesome tutorial. i will have to give this a try.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 10, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jun 10, 2006)

A Good Job Well Done!!!!!


----------



## nenebird (Jun 10, 2006)

Lovely tutorial!!! I will have to give this a try..A+ blending..


----------



## aligirl (Jun 12, 2006)

You have beautiful eyes!! Awesome job




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OliveButtercup* 
_This is my first tutorial, and I took a million pictures because I wasn't exactly sure which steps were vital and which weren't.  Here we go!





MAC bronzing powder in bronze
NARS torrid
MAC stereo rose skinfinish
UD chopper e/s
MAC mulch e/s
MAC black tied e/s
NARS black mascara
NARS turkish delight l/g
Sephora bronzing brush
Some cheapo blush brush
eyelash curler
MAC CCB in dusk
MAC brushes #228, 213, 224, 242
And ignore the Maybelline liquid liner which somehow found its way into the picture, though I do often use it to finish off a look but didn't this time.

I can't believe I'm actually posting this picture on the internet....





I apply my concealer with MAC brush #242





I blend it all with a sponge





I use my big Sephora bronzing brush and get some MAC bronzing powder





And then blend it all over my face!





I heat my e/l curler up with the blowdryer, and curl my eyelashes now because I don't want the e/l curler messing up my e/s, haha





I get some MAC CCB in Dusk and apply it over the eyelid area, anywhere where I'm going to be applying e/s













I load up my MAC brush #213 with UD chopper





I pack the UD chopper all over my eyelid, avoiding the outer corners





I then pick up some MAC black tied e/s on my 224 brush





and blend it into the outer V





This is how it looks now, unblended:









I wipe my 224 brush off, and load it up with MAC mulch e/s





and I apply the mulch completely over the black tied, and blending it into the Chopper









I blend everything with the 224 brush and also my finger, making sure there are no visible "seams" between the 3 different e/s





I line my lower lashline with Mulch, using brush #228





I should look like this now:





I take my MAC brush #316 (which is actually technically a lip brush) and dip it in water, and load it up with MAC black tied e/s.  I use this to line the top and bottom








and I blend it on the bottom with a q-tip





I then apply about 53462356 coats of NARS mascara, but I lost the picture for this step, whoops.

I load up my blush brush with NARS torrid and apply it in the hollows of my cheeks





And then apply stereo rose skinfinish onto the apples





I blend it all together with my hand, and then it should look like this:




This process both contours and highlights the cheekbones at the same time.

I apply NARS turkish delight l/g (somewhere between here I did my hair, haha)





AND I'M FINALLY DONE!
























_


----------



## quandolak (Jun 12, 2006)

..............


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 14, 2006)

can't believe i have never seen this before looks great


----------



## Kels823 (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh wow, that is so awesome........... you are so pretty!


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 15, 2006)

Gorgeous! And you didn't use foundation


----------



## tattyxheart (Jun 16, 2006)

girl, you just gave me an idea for my mulch eyeshadow! i LOVE this look on you. GORGEOUS =]


----------



## blondehott (Jun 16, 2006)

thank you for great makeup lesson!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 by the way I am Turkish and we call beautiful ladies  "Turkish Delight" but its actually a candy lol


----------



## danzergirl22 (Jun 17, 2006)

As usual, your make-up looks gorgeous, and your tutorial is amazing! Thank you!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 2, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 2, 2006)

your gorgeous!!! great tut! i hope you post again


----------



## pink_hearts (Jul 14, 2006)

You are gorgeous, and this colors look great on you


----------



## kissmyapple (Jul 17, 2006)

the "heating your eyelash curler" technique is pure brilliance!


----------



## turquesa (Jul 28, 2006)

oh I am definately going to have to do this soon...and I love the way stereo rose shows up on you...I need to find that skin finish somewhere!


----------



## Meliss1026 (Jul 28, 2006)

I can't wait to try this look out, thanks so much for posting every step, it will be much easier to re-create =)


----------



## cherrycola2201 (Aug 4, 2006)

Has anyone told you, you look like the lead singer of the Pussycats?  You look hot.


----------



## KillerV (Aug 4, 2006)

wow!! just beautiful!!


----------



## hiphopchick3333 (Aug 4, 2006)

I loved this tutorial so much... that I am using this look on Saturday. Though I will have to use different colors (because I don't have any of those, nor can I afford them at the present moment) I hope it will turn out even half as good as this turned out!


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 4, 2006)

Absolutely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this tut of yours! Mulch, where are you? Mama's comin for ya...


----------



## nht408 (Aug 6, 2006)

i wanna try this look. is the dusk ccb a must?


----------



## prettipolish (Aug 6, 2006)

Amazing tutorial!
Nicely done


----------



## *Luna* (Aug 22, 2006)

Those colors are just beautiful. It's very flattering to your skin tone and eye shape. Very pretty!


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 22, 2006)

this is absolutely beautiful! i will definitely have to try these colors. i just love the coppery stuff and i have been looking for any old excuse to actually buy and use Mulch.

i thought i was the only freak who used the 316 for lining


----------



## AxBella (Aug 23, 2006)

absolutely AMAZIN!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 25, 2006)

you loOk freakin beautiful !! i love the tutorial .. thanks by the way  i have my new lOok for tomorrow night


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

Oooooooo sultry!


----------



## blissful (Sep 3, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Sep 14, 2006)

gorgeous !!


----------



## MissMatte (Sep 16, 2006)

Gorgeous!  Luckily I have all those eyeshadows (minus the CCB which I don't use) so I can try this look.  That Sephora bronzer brush looks nice.  I just might have to get it.  Thanks for posting this


----------



## clementine (Sep 22, 2006)

Thank you for this wonderful tutorial. You're stunning.


----------



## SHARKIA (Sep 22, 2006)

PRETTY


----------



## Saints (Sep 22, 2006)

Awesome tutorial, love the final results


----------



## mezzamy (Sep 25, 2006)

you're such a stunner


----------



## pjammer (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks so much for this tutorial.  It has inspired me to try this.  I hope it turns out 1/2 as good as yours and I will be happy.


----------



## emilyxtine (Sep 28, 2006)

Thank you so much! I love this. I'm gonna attempt it for a party on Saturday <33


----------



## lovemetodeath (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow! You look gorgeous and I love the eyes. I'm going to have to get some colors lke those to have a go


----------



## dinou (Sep 30, 2006)

You are gorgeous ! Thanks a lot for this tutorial.


----------



## COCOpuffz (Sep 30, 2006)

Damn , this is so beautiful ! This is my next make-up look for sure , Thanks girl !


----------



## arabian girl (Oct 3, 2006)

yeh you're gorgeous with and without makeup sis


----------



## linkas (Oct 3, 2006)

I copied your look last weekend. Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great!


----------



## tommysgrls4 (Oct 19, 2006)

Your TOO pretty! Mulch & black tied are two of my Fav's, and I LOVE Urban Decay "X" which also looks close.....
Very, Very pretty! Thanks for sharing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








MAC bronzing powder in bronze
NARS torrid
MAC stereo rose skinfinish
UD chopper e/s
MAC mulch e/s
MAC black tied e/s
NARS black mascara
NARS turkish delight l/g
Sephora bronzing brush
Some cheapo blush brush
eyelash curler
MAC CCB in dusk
MAC brushes #228, 213, 224, 242
And ignore the Maybelline liquid liner which somehow found its way into the picture, though I do often use it to finish off a look but didn't this time.

I can't believe I'm actually posting this picture on the internet....





I apply my concealer with MAC brush #242





I blend it all with a sponge





I use my big Sephora bronzing brush and get some MAC bronzing powder





And then blend it all over my face!





I heat my e/l curler up with the blowdryer, and curl my eyelashes now because I don't want the e/l curler messing up my e/s, haha





I get some MAC CCB in Dusk and apply it over the eyelid area, anywhere where I'm going to be applying e/s













I load up my MAC brush #213 with UD chopper





I pack the UD chopper all over my eyelid, avoiding the outer corners





I then pick up some MAC black tied e/s on my 224 brush





and blend it into the outer V





This is how it looks now, unblended:









I wipe my 224 brush off, and load it up with MAC mulch e/s





and I apply the mulch completely over the black tied, and blending it into the Chopper









I blend everything with the 224 brush and also my finger, making sure there are no visible "seams" between the 3 different e/s





I line my lower lashline with Mulch, using brush #228





I should look like this now:





I take my MAC brush #316 (which is actually technically a lip brush) and dip it in water, and load it up with MAC black tied e/s.  I use this to line the top and bottom








and I blend it on the bottom with a q-tip





I then apply about 53462356 coats of NARS mascara, but I lost the picture for this step, whoops.

I load up my blush brush with NARS torrid and apply it in the hollows of my cheeks





And then apply stereo rose skinfinish onto the apples





I blend it all together with my hand, and then it should look like this:




This process both contours and highlights the cheekbones at the same time.

I apply NARS turkish delight l/g (somewhere between here I did my hair, haha)





AND I'M FINALLY DONE!


























[/quote]


----------



## m.a.c.princess (Oct 19, 2006)

*hola.*

that looks awesome!!!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Nov 27, 2006)

Love it!!!


----------



## greeen (Nov 28, 2006)

i love bronze eye shadow...very prettiful!


----------



## Green_eyes (Jan 3, 2007)

Beautiful, and very informative. Thanks


----------



## captain planet (Jan 5, 2007)

wow...*shifty eyes* ....gonna steal this look now!


----------



## Emmi (Jan 5, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 7, 2007)

Ouch!  So gorgeous it hurts to look!!


----------



## ladymakeover (Jan 7, 2007)

that looks great , i know this must be a silly Question but what does the UD in chopper E/s stand for? im new to MAC


----------



## applefrite (Feb 27, 2007)

It is my today make-up . Tnak you for the tutorial .


----------



## milamonster (Feb 27, 2007)

gorgeous! thanks much for this!


----------



## MacMickey (Mar 2, 2007)

Beautiful! I am just starting learn how to apply eyeshadow and this was a wonderful tut!


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 2, 2007)

Really Pretty.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 2, 2007)

UD = Urban Decay

Thx for this tutorial! I love the technique of using a "middle color" to blend the light and dark one.  Very easy and looks hot!  I also do this for a silvery smokey eye - forgery on inner corner/lid, black tied on outer 3rd and knight divine to blend them.


----------



## zaralovesmac (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow,that's such a beautiful look...def gonna try it..thanx!


----------



## angel (Mar 10, 2007)

I love this look...but I have blond hair and blue eyes I want these colors to work but don'y know if they will, what colors do you suggest? You did a great job!!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

so pretty!


----------



## munchkinhead (May 19, 2007)

this was such a great tutorial, you have an art for blending, I tired this look with similar colours as I couldn't afford the e/s shown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  however it turned out beautifully. Hope to see more


----------



## MisaMayah (May 19, 2007)

Incredible beautiful - I loved everything!! My kinda colours =)
You're so lucky you dont need to wear foundation!!
Looking forward to more of your tutorials!!


----------



## laura-doll (May 19, 2007)

you are STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## clwkerric (May 21, 2007)

Looks great, I love bronzey colors!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 1, 2007)

what a great tutorial... i can't believe it's your first!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow that looks gorgeous. You remind me of Tracy Bingham, and I think that is a compliment because I think she's awesome. You're talented with makeup, looks amazing. Beautiful. =)


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 1, 2007)

I do my hair before applying lipglass too!
This is a look I would definitely try


----------



## entipy (Jun 2, 2007)

GAH! So gorgeous!!


----------



## hermes (Jun 2, 2007)

Do you mind sharing your foundation shade? stereo rose looks gorgeous on you and I am wondering if it will suit me.


----------



## eiukie (Jun 3, 2007)

i've gotta try this.
love your tuts.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really like it


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 20, 2007)

Beautiful! I love this look - it's what I wear most days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your skin is gorgeous btw!


----------



## Ariankara (Jul 29, 2007)

ho! It's so great! Thank for this tut!

I owe to try this


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2007)

Gorgeous babes! Keep posting..


----------



## ladynpink (Aug 7, 2007)

wow i like this color on you!! i'm gonna try it!!


----------



## morena (Aug 31, 2007)

gorgeous!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## dollypink (Aug 31, 2007)

ooh i love that UD colour on you


----------



## _Drugz (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow this is beautiful!


----------



## Flutterflyy (Aug 31, 2007)

Amazing skin! You look like your wearing foundation in your first pic. What's your secret?


----------



## Rene (Aug 31, 2007)

That is so gorgeous.


----------



## KTB (Sep 2, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## breeknee (Feb 8, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Feb 8, 2008)

I LOVE, LOVE this - what MAC e/s would you say is a good dupe for the UD Chopper that you used?


----------



## cosMEtix (Feb 10, 2008)

you look like a movie star!


----------



## ilovecheese (Feb 11, 2008)

You're so pretty and I looove your lipstick shade! Thanks for the tut.


----------



## jnny (Feb 24, 2008)

realllllllllly pretty bronze look!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks for the tut. gonna definitely copy this look sometime ;-)


----------



## WhippedCrm (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow !! Thank you so much!! I picked up so many great tips!! u look freakin super hot too!!


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Mar 10, 2008)

now that im getting more daring by doing new e/s things, i am def going to give this a go! i love it! and whyy were you scared to post the pre-makeup pic haha its still just as gorgeous!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 10, 2008)

love that look! You are beautiful!


----------



## Kimmi201 (Mar 24, 2008)

wow this is is beautifullll!


----------



## babiid0llox (Mar 30, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! You're pretty naturally you don't even need the makeup. That has to be the best smokey eyes I've ever seen, better then black or grey.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!! <


----------



## Joann (Aug 6, 2008)

This is absolutely beautiful! Its exactly what I;ve been lookin for. I can't seem to find MAC CCB in Dusk....what can I use instead? Please help....


----------



## jmj2k (Aug 6, 2008)

Very pretty look, and nice tut!


----------



## OliveButtercup (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joann* 

 
_This is absolutely beautiful! Its exactly what I;ve been lookin for. I can't seem to find MAC CCB in Dusk....what can I use instead? Please help...._

 
It's okay, there are lots of different bases you can use.  I also like CCB in Pearl and Too Faced First Base.  They are both creams.  If your skin is on the oily side, MAC paints might work better.  I just found my paints again recently and I don't know why I ever stopped using them.  They prevent creasing SO much better than cream bases.  I love MAC paint in Base Light.  If you use the paints, you need to work with them rather quickly.  Try to apply the e/s in 10-15 seconds and then the shadow and the paint dry together and last all day.


----------



## lalaa (Sep 19, 2008)

This is a pretty elegant look. I think me being the newbie at makeup i can do this. Thanks for the tut.


----------



## marciagordon189 (Sep 25, 2008)

Very Pretty


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Sep 28, 2008)

This is sooooo pretty!
do you flat iron your hair? it looks so straight & glossy!


----------



## sooperficial (Nov 5, 2008)

TOTALLY loved this tutorial!  You look gorgeous!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 8, 2008)

u are a very pretty girl.. nice look


----------



## pinkglitter (Nov 10, 2008)

gosh u look incredible! i've always wanted to try out a bronze smokey look, thanks!


----------



## supastar99 (Dec 3, 2008)

You look gorgeous, I've definitely gotta try this out sometime. I really love this tute thanks heaps


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 2, 2009)

I Want To Try This Look! And I Must Say Your Are Hot!!! Very Exotic Looking!! Thx For The Tut!!


----------



## sooperficial (Jan 3, 2009)

omg I totally LOVE this look!


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 26, 2009)

this is beautiful!! great job!


----------



## NinaSasa (Mar 20, 2009)

nice tutorial! And you are very beutifull


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 31, 2009)

great job!!


----------



## misha5150 (Apr 25, 2009)

i love this look!!  i am so going to dupe this look!!  thanks for sharing!!


----------



## justmimi (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## Alize (Aug 31, 2009)

one of my favorite look, its so stunning on you


----------



## Green girl (Sep 13, 2009)

wow 
beatuiful eyes


----------



## beautiijunkii (Sep 14, 2009)

That is such a pretty look!!!!!!!


----------



## tvbswifey (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow sooooo pretty! I love it! Thanks for putting it together for us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Your skin is gorgeous!


----------



## forevernars (Nov 11, 2009)

This site has nothing but the prettiest ladies. You are gorgeous!


----------



## astrank (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you so much for this.

I tried this look on Saturday night for a wedding and got so many compliments!


----------



## ElleK7 (Nov 18, 2009)

LOOOOOOVE IT!!! I must buy Stereo Rose now!!!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 11, 2009)

This is such a hot look!! Awesome tutorial, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## x-giggles-x (Dec 13, 2009)

thats a neat trick w/ the hair dryer & the eyelash curler. i will definitely be trying that.


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 15, 2011)

this is my favorite kind of look of all times. so beautiful


----------



## litelity (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm bookmarking this for future reference  thank you so much for the tutorial!


----------



## EndingStart (Oct 17, 2011)

supko said:


> brava! your no m/u picture is as gorgeous as your m/u pics, I swear!



 	Exactly what I was thinking! You're soo pretty. Great look!!


----------

